# Carrier Infinity Control



## willyk73 (Sep 27, 2012)

On a Carrier Infinity package heatpump, I have been told I have to use a 4 wire UI controller. The stat i have is a Carrier one-for all t-stat. P/N TSTATCCPF701. Will this stat work with this unit, or do I need one that is designated an Infinity controller? This is the first Infinity I have encountered so I am not to sure about what will work and what wont. Thanks


----------



## willyk73 (Sep 27, 2012)

the more research i do, the more i think this stat isnt going to work, it just looks to be a 2 heat, 2 cool digital tstat. I dont see any way it could be hooked up as a 4 wire controller.....


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

The infinity heat pump will need the infinity controller. you can probably rig it to work with a regular stat.... but it would be like getting a high def tv and then not hooking it up to a high def cable box. Whats the point?

You are paying for the communicating functions with the infinity so use it or go with a standard heat pump. IMO

Good luck


----------

